# switching broadband from eircom to sky - refund from eircom of advance line rental



## sfag (27 Mar 2013)

Hi,

#1. I was wondering if I switch from eircom to sky will eircom refund me the line rental charge (which is most of my tarrif). This rental is paid 2 months in advance. The calls are in arrears.

#2. Also do I need to give Eircom adance notice of cancellation?.

I tried ringing eircom but I just get an engaged tone.
I asked sky sales and they didn't know.

thanks in advance.


----------



## gm88 (27 Mar 2013)

Hi sfag,

We "switched" from Eircom to Sky this month.  We ordered the change on 5th March,  got an activation date of 19th March.  On 19th March Eircom stopped providing broadband, and unfortunately Sky have yet to actually activate us.  We have emails saying that we are switched, but no service.

Bottom line, we've no broadband for the last 9 days!  I've had to go out to-day to buy a vodafone mobile modem to provide broadband in the meantime.

We got a bill from Eircom, requesting a month's notice, but allowing us a refund for the broadband we had paid for us to the end of the month.

Sky not interested in sorting our problems.  You've to ring a 0818 number, usually waiting 40 minutes to speak to an agent.  It's 2 days to get a response from an email.  It's 3 further days to get transferred to the Technical team.  Another 5 days before the Warehousing people will speak to us.

Beware!


----------



## sfag (28 Mar 2013)

Oh Dear. I fired off my application on line after writing my original post so its its too late for me to heed your warning, but thanks anyway. 
Ah well, theres always the cooling off period.


----------



## mattykay (1 Feb 2015)

gm88 said:


> Hi sfag,
> 
> We "switched" from Eircom to Sky this month.  We ordered the change on 5th March,  got an activation date of 19th March.  On 19th March Eircom stopped providing broadband, and unfortunately Sky have yet to actually activate us.  We have emails saying that we are switched, but no service.
> 
> ...





gm88 said:


> Hi sfag,
> 
> We "switched" from Eircom to Sky this month.  We ordered the change on 5th March,  got an activation date of 19th March.  On 19th March Eircom stopped providing broadband, and unfortunately Sky have yet to actually activate us.  We have emails saying that we are switched, but no service.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattykay (1 Feb 2015)

Since switching from eircom to Sky 18 months ago we have had loss of all services, loss of telephone and broadband, 5 times!

Sky are totally at the mercy of eircom for ALL technical issues and support. This is why Sky are now providing us with an unimaginably poor service. I do however sympathise with Sky, as their hands are tied.

I have no doubt in my mind that in some cases eircom deliberately disrupt lines and services from other providers.

Shameful!!


----------



## Fisherman (23 Mar 2015)

I was also considering moving to SKY for BB.... Comments above remind me of the time I upgraded to a Sky+ box (self install) and the hastle I had trying to get Sky to help me with a couple of minor issues....    Not going to risk trying to get a BB service from them.....


----------

